# Can anyone recommend a nightclub?



## ckandil (Feb 5, 2009)

I know Dubai has tons of them but can anyone recommend a good nightclub for people in their late 30's where they can have a good dance to pop music (like the music played on Virgin Radio)? All the clubs that I've looked at talk about house music, hip hop and R&B but we old fogies just want good old dance music. Any suggestions?

Many thanks,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheese at chi, with Tim Chedder.....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sanctuary at Atlantis !!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

o rly?

*takes notes*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Cheese at chi, with Tim Chedder.....


Seconded. 

On Friday nights. Tim (who is a lovely fella) plays 'proper' pop music that you can dance to. 

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

didnt know there were friday nights at chi


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I went to Chi last Thursday and it was all doof doof music which I didnt enjoy?

Where can I get right down and have a good boogie without all the techno crap?

70s, 80s, 90s anywhere??? Is this Chi on a Friday nite?


----------



## ckandil (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, we tried Chi on Friday. Outside was awful techno/house stuff, Chi blue played some good dance music between 10-11pm and then changed to hip/hop and Chi Red seemed to play indie stuff all night. Not really what I was looking for.

However, a friend went to Media Rotana on Thursday night and said that Nelson's was really busy and played great dance music all night. Apparently the atmosphere was great, even if the dance floor was a little small but I'll definitely be giving it a try soon!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

come to my club at the hilton uou will find me dave and andy proping up the bar its at ARABIAN COURTYARD HOTEL club Boys boys boys


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are several rooms at Chi. Perhaps you went to the wrong one, as Tim Cheddar is definitely still playing 'pop' music there on Friday nights.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

This tim cheddar sounds exactly like what I am after. I desperately want to dance to copious amounts of cheese!

If you say so elph, I will go there this friday night. Promise me he's the cheesemaster?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> This tim cheddar sounds exactly like what I am after. I desperately want to dance to copious amounts of cheese!
> 
> If you say so elph, I will go there this friday night. Promise me he's the cheesemaster?



Cheddar is the (stage) name and cheese is what he plays. Good fun cheese. Call Chi & check he isn't away though.

Enjoy!

-


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

see Alli - I told you there is usualy cheesy music at Chi! Obviously my word alone wasn't good enough ....


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Nelsons at Media Rotana is my regular and is great place, good music, 30s atmosphere,


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

THERE WAS NO CHEESE ON THURSDAY KATIE!

NONE!!

WHERE WAS THE CHEESE? aside from the cheese and wine we had beforehand?

If it's on a Friday, then Friday it bloody well is

i'm gona wear flats this weekend after last week's effort


----------



## ckandil (Feb 5, 2009)

He must be away because there definitely wasn't any cheese there last Friday. I saw an advert for Valentine's night that said that he was playing in Chi Garden on that Friday but it definitely couldn't have been him there last Friday because it was all techno, techno, techno!!!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i love the one in dubai marine resort....forgot the name...


----------

